# Drive-Up Vehicles At Free Food Give Aways



## fmdog44 (Apr 24, 2020)

Anyone notice the type of vehicles lining up for free food? New SUVs costing 50-70K, new pick up trucks 35k-to 45K, new cars costing ?? They just drive up an the volunteers throw boxes of food in them. Another idea not well thought through I would say.


----------



## win231 (Apr 24, 2020)

There is one at a high school near me.  As I drove by, yes....I saw pricey vehicles & chuckled.
Reminded me of those panhandlers at the bottom of freeway off ramps - smoking a cigarette ($5-$6.00/pack) & chatting on their smart phone. And sometimes they have a well-groomed, well-fed dog next to them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 24, 2020)

Ya can't eat a pickup.

Lots of people live paycheck to paycheck and now is not the best time to lecture/judge hungry people about the need for an emergency fund to get through tough times.

I'm sure there are a few scammers that are willing to sit in a line several miles long for hours to get a few free groceries but my belief is that those folks are in the minority.   I would encourage those scammers to use the time spent waiting for a box of free food to come up with a more profitable scam.


----------



## johndoe (Apr 24, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Anyone notice the type of vehicles lining up for free food? New SUVs costing 50-70K, new pick up trucks 35k-to 45K, new cars costing ?? They just drive up an the volunteers throw boxes of food in them. Another idea not well thought through I would say.


 Car payments probably don't leave much for basics like food.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 24, 2020)

People can easily find themselves in financial jams at time like this. I am reluctant to be too critical of them since the world as they knew it has fallen apart.


----------



## win231 (Apr 24, 2020)

johndoe said:


> Car payments probably don't leave much for basics like food.


People who think ahead don't buy an expensive car just because they have a good-paying job.....NOW.  Thinkers know anything can happen to change their income.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 24, 2020)

I honestly don't spend much time looking at lines for giveaways.   Can't imagine why I would.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 25, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Ya can't eat a pickup.
> 
> Lots of people live paycheck to paycheck and now is not the best time to lecture/judge hungry people about the need for an emergency fund to get through tough times.
> 
> I'm sure there are a few scammers that are willing to sit in a line several miles long for hours to get a few free groceries but my belief is that those folks are in the minority.   I would encourage those scammers to use the time spent waiting for a box of free food to come up with a more profitable scam.





Pecos said:


> People can easily find themselves in financial jams at time like this. I am reluctant to be too critical of them since the world as they knew it has fallen apart.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2020)

My wife suggested we go to one this morning. I told her that I didn’t think it was a good idea, because most folks need it a heck of a lot more than we do. We have plenty of food in stock, so leave it for those who need it. She agreed that it was the best way to go.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Apr 25, 2020)

Kinda reminds me of my school kids who were on free lunch and whose parents picked them up from school in a $50,000 4WD truck with fancy wheels. But I'm not begrudging people food.  But I do kinda hope Karma bites the scammers in the butt.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 25, 2020)

Anyone can get a new car with a bank loan and the younger ones do this all the time....and now they are probably without jobs stuck with a big fat car payment....maybe even embarrassed to be in those lines, looking like they're rich.....we never know a person's situation.


----------

